
San Francisco is the new center of start up activity - jdavidson
http://correlatedcausation.com/where-start-ups-are-raising-vc/
======
Nicholas_C
DFW has a surprising amount of venture capital raised compared to Austin.
Granted, the DFW metroplex is much larger than the Austin area, but still not
something I would expect.

